

Show HN: The Oink exporter that should have been - filipmares
http://filipmares.com/this-little-piggy-went-wee-all-the-way-home-e

======
fananta
They really should have done something (like this) neat to port the data for
existing users. Good stuff!

------
gregbayer
Nice work!

